
Last day of hot metal typesetting at The New York Times (1978) [video] - tetraodonpuffer
https://vimeo.com/127605643
======
dbg31415
This was really interesting. I sort of spaced out and left the auto-play
videos on... watched like 2 hours about type setting machines and typography.
Cool.

These machines were elegant dinosaurs. Really freakin' cool to think we had
the capacity to build automation even without computers.

One segment talked about how to reduce the vibrations caused by motors and the
solution was to make it heavier. Some of these machines weighed 20+ tons...
they had huge weights built in to reduce vibrations.

"Yeah I have a solution for that, let's make it heavier," said no-one in the
last 40 years.

Also, 1978 was before my birth... but... I assumed these sorts of machines
were like from the 1920s... didn't know they were used all the way until
almost the 80s.

Can't imagine any piece of software or system I build, or even work with,
being around in 100 years... I bet there are still a few things I did 10 years
ago around... but any major production code... maybe 2-5 years between
overhauls?

